# I'm Rubbish !!



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well I've been put to shame , it's Wilfs birthday tomorrow and I have nt done a thing, worked all weekend and suddenly realsied what day it is. I've been put to shame by all the lovely owners baking treats and cupcakes and getting super prezzies..... must get my act together and go to pets at home this evening....story of my life I'm very good at meaning to


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Karen, don't, you'll have me in floods  I never remember Phoebe's birthday - until after the event. Don't forget he is a dog, and has no concept of birthdays! Take him on his favourite walk tomorrow if you can, or just make an extra big fuss of him in the morning - it'll make you feel better. You love him 365 days a year, not just on his birthday :hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Extra pressies are in order I think Karen .. have a good spend up tonight in Pets at Home  Wilf won't know it was a last minute dash ... 

Ahh Wilf .... hope he has a great day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh please don't feel bad! 

Like Ali says he wont mind! 

I am the same, always meaning to do things and then having last minute panics!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

snap it Incas birthday tomorrow but she will be 5 havent done anything either and im working tomorrow, i was hoping to have her bathed and clipped but i didnt get my De-mat that i orderd they sent me shampoo instead so not to happy about that. 

should have some double K stuff ariving tomorrow(been wanting that stuff for ages just never got round to getting it) so she might get a bath and a clip on her birthday poor girl lol.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH KAREN!!! I am sure Wilf won't be upset 
And besides...he has a little something coming in the mail from his Favorite Canadian Pooch!!! so just tell him it's in the mail and he has to be patient...lol

I am sure you will make enough fuss over him.


So does that mean Inca and Wilf have the same birthday...and so close to Lady's too!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He doesn't know it's his birthday but you do, so glass of wine think is called for, and cake for you xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHAHA Cara! that sounds great to me!!! hahahha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Inca too .. oh sharing birthdays ... Hope mummy gets you shampoo and clipped in time Inca  Have a great day tomorrow xxx

Lady .. I will send you my birthday date too, but please dont send me a bone xx Love JoJo xxx

Wine, chocolates and chill Karen .. you have been a fab mum to Wilf for 4 years .. your turn to celebrate


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh you are all too nice.... I'm excited now .. will be waiting for the post, I wont tell Wilf it will be a fabulous surprise for him... off to shop shortly. I've been meaning to bath him for ages as well Kendal and try out my new table/dryer clippers so we might have a pampering afternoon, Im sure he'll be pleased 
A big happy birthday to Inca arty:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sounds perfect Karen! Hope Wilf has a lovely day tomorrow ..... and you too!

Karen xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Sounds perfect Karen! Hope Wilf has a lovely day tomorrow ..... and you too!
> 
> Karen xx


Thankyou ... I'll try x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Karen not to worry. I'm sure when it's Millies birthday, I too will forget. I have enough trouble keeping Up with the family birthdays 

Can you take him shopping?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILF arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:

Hope your mum baked you a cake and that you had lots of pressies
Love from Flo and Remy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty:arty::bday::bday::twothumbs::twothumbs::best_wishes::best_wishes:

I think it is past midnight your time soooo HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILF!!!!!!!!!!!
Love your furry Canadian pal Lady!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday:
arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:
:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
Have a lovely day with Wilf Karen
:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wilf!
Dylan was born on our wedding anniversary but my hubbie still managed to forget completely both those events. No card, no Happy Annniversary, no special meal out


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Helen, what are they like! Did you go out and celebrate with Dylan? :laugh:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wilf!! xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

:bday:arty::bday:arty::bday:arty:
Happy Birthday Wilf. A big 4years old :congrats:
Hope you have lots of nice pressies -  Sorry Karen, couldn't resist. I presume Wilf is not reading at 4 yet.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy Woofday to you!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much, my boyfriend doesn't even remember my birthday! We've been together for almost 4 years so you'd have thought he'd remember


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wilf from Tess and Dexter xxxarty:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry a bit late in the day but; 

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday:

Happy Birthday Wilf! 

Love
Clare & Obi
x


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wilf xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilf says thankyou for all your birthday wishes.. he just felt a little bit sad about Obi to talk about his celebrations.He enjoyed his birthday bone x








Wilf was nt too happy about sharing his birthday teddy and Mable did'nt understand that its her birthday next week x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen, I'm impressed...uploading photos!  Looking good, love the tug of war - did she get off him?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ofcourse she did Mable is the boss...poor down trodden boy.... would you believe new techno phone, so I can take photos on my phone and upload them straight to photobucket... so I can do it myself


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos. Wilf and Mable are gorgeous! Love Mable's colouring and Wilf is so curly! 
Glad he liked his birthday bone. x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He was still a little wet as I'd given him a bath as Kendal suggested,his face looks so like Daisies in your signiture picture x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Ofcourse she did Mable is the boss...poor down trodden boy.... would you believe new techno phone, so I can take photos on my phone and upload them straight to photobucket... so I can do it myself


:jumping: woo hoo, get you!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I still can't do mine  Loving the pics of wolf and Mabel


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Me too Karen - my 'meaning to s' often turn into 'meant to'. If you buy Wilf some boots don't do what a friend of mine did. She had a last minute dash to the shops for her hubby's bday, not knowing what to buy. She found herself running in and out of a shoe shop (yes I thought that strange too) and got home pleased with herself until hubby opened the box - only to find they were odd sizes!


----------



## Ann (Aug 7, 2011)

Oops! Just realised that Wilf's birthday has been and gone. I will get the hang of these forum things one day. Love the photos - beautiful boy and girl you have there Karen.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry I missed Wilf's birthday, and happy birthday to Mable.
Been that busy latterly I forgot about Poppy birthday on the first.


----------

